# Zach Whitson Seminar - San Antonio, TX



## Kirk (Jul 17, 2003)

*Professor/Guro Zach Whitson*
6th degree Black Belt, Ed Parker's Kenpo & Guro in Pekiti Tersia

"KENPO COUNTERPOINT"
Make your kenpo what it was meant to be - fast, efficient and effective!
Mr. Whitson developed this unique Counterpoint training method for his personal Kenpo students to improve their practical fighting ability.  Using the techniques, principles and rules of motion taught in Kenpo, the Counterpoint system trains the martial artist to deal with the "what if" contingency - an opponent's unexpected actions or reactions.  Students learn to counter their opponent instantly and effectively.

*Pekiti-Tirsia Empty Hands vs. Knife*
DATE: Friday, September 12, 2003  &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;7:00 - 9:30 pm

*KENPO COUNTERPOINT Training Method*
DATE: Saturday, September 13, 2003

All Ranks (Novice & Advanced)  12:00 - 5:30 pm

*COST:*  $40.00 for 1 Event $55.00 for Both Days

Please respond ASAP with the names of the participants and which class they will attend to:
*American Kenpo Karate*
*5440 Babcock Road - Suite 125*
*San Antonio, TX 78240*
*(210) 699 - 3686*

For more information or to verify your registration, call Curtis Abernathy at (210) 699 - 3686.


----------



## molson (Jul 18, 2003)

Sounds like a good time. I'll try to make it


----------



## Kirk (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *Sounds like a good time. I'll try to make it *




Excellent!  Be sure to introduce yourself if ya do.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 18, 2003)

sounds like fun your buying the beer right?:drinkbeer


----------



## molson (Jul 18, 2003)

shiner bock?  hmmm


----------



## Kirk (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *shiner bock?  hmmm *



Is there any other beer?


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *shiner bock?  hmmm *



More like O'Douls LOL I dont drink alcohol anymore doesnt mean I cant watch and laugh hahahahaha.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2003)

bump number 1


----------



## Kirk (Aug 14, 2003)

bump number 2


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2003)

bump3


----------



## ikenpo (Sep 5, 2003)

bump...

Another interesting note....

Al Tracy will be in Dallas, TX on that same weekend. Somehow I got on the mailing list and received a flyer today. In my mind, from a historical perspective that wouldn't be a bad seminar to attend either.

jb:asian:


----------

